# FS: Freshwater Live Stock *Updated May 23*



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking to re-home the following fish in a package deal:

3x Silver Dollars (4-5")
2x Bala Sharks (4-5")
2x YoYo Loach (3-5")
1x Mono Aregentus (4")

This will be a package deal for $45.00. All fish are healthy and would benefit from a bigger tank (currently in separate 30 gallon tanks).

Included for free - ~10X Assorted Guppies (optional to the buyer)

Thanks


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Your PM box is full can't respond to your PM


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

thanks for letting me know, i have cleared my inbox


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hard to tell from the pictures if there's female in the trio of parrots, I still have your address from when I picked up the blue bucket of gravel last week could I come buy tonight around 7ish to have a look at them. PM or text me @ 604 772 0423 and let me know. Cheers Laurie


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

The White Dwarf Balloon Parrot Cichlids have been sold, thanks Laurie "The Guy"


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Cory
The 3 girls are doing just fine


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Have sent PM


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

pending sale on 2x Crossocheilus Reticulatus "BBA algae eater"

Would like to move out the rest. The Mono in particular is quite nice and would do very well in a large set up.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

All prices reduced by $5...


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

BUMP!

Got a few more fish, and have bundled everything into one package at a great price!


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

No one interested?


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I will take $40 and I have 3 adult KOI Angel fish to add. 

So thats a lot of fish for $40. You have until Monday, otherwise I will be taking to the fish store for credit.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Last chance.

All fish for $30 or I take in for credit this week. Really good deal.


----------

